# Glueing up an Octagon



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

A recent project had me gluing up an elongated octagon to turn into an oval. Gluing the joints proved to be really trying and I eventually used pocket screws to provide the clamping power till the glue dried.

What do others use to glue the joints where two mitered cut are joined. I am not a big fan of the biscuits, but would rather use dowel pins. How do other LJs apply the clamping force with clamps only?

Thanks for your help and incite.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Brian, I usually tape the boards side by side, apply the glue, then roll it up. I use band clamps, or you can see Karson's post about inner tubes as clamps.
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Karson/blog/5440#comment-207588


----------

